# How would you spend $10,000 in 30 minutes?



## PamfromTx (Sep 11, 2021)




----------



## ohioboy (Sep 11, 2021)

Brothel City.


----------



## Knight (Sep 11, 2021)

Jewelry with my wife.  Still have 25 minutes left can I get more$$$$$$$


----------



## Tom 86 (Sep 11, 2021)

To a pet food store to buy up lots of pet food then take to a no-kill shelter.


----------



## Lawrence (Sep 11, 2021)

Harbor Freight


----------



## PamfromTx (Sep 11, 2021)

To Sam's:

Toilet paper
Bottled water


----------



## Oris Borloff (Sep 11, 2021)

I'd buy my wife a vacation.


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 11, 2021)

A round  world flight ticket...


----------



## bowmore (Sep 11, 2021)

Travel agent to book a cruise in a suite


----------



## Kaila (Sep 11, 2021)

PamfromTx said:


> Toilet paper
> Bottled water


I too, the first *place* that came to my mind was the Grocery Store. At least I know I could spend it all there, and as quickly as required. 

On further thought, I came up with a Computer/electronics store, instead.
I am sure I could find something there, but how could I decide on which item(s) , so fast?
Fun question, Pam.


----------



## Don M. (Sep 11, 2021)

I'd go to the casino and hit the High Roller Slots, with maximum bets.  I'd either blow through that sum in 30 minutes, or win a million dollar jackpot.


----------



## senior chef (Sep 11, 2021)

Oh, that's an easy one. I'd go to Best Buy or Circuit City and buy one heck of a fabulous home entertainment center. Large flat screen TV, several DVD players and surround sound stereo system. It is unlikely, but I might have enough left over for a Philly mushroom cheese steak.


----------



## terry123 (Sep 11, 2021)

I would buy it up in Mastercard and Visa gift cards so I could use it later on as I wished.


----------



## Lewkat (Sep 11, 2021)

Harry Winston, here I come.


----------



## WheatenLover (Sep 11, 2021)

I don't like the idea of spending it in a store. That means I'd have to bring the stuff home and clutter up my house. Plus I couldn't spend $10K on anything I want or need.

If I could, I'd invest it. I think it is fun to invest money in the stock market, albeit very time consuming due to the research that has to be done in order to make wise decisions.


----------



## Marie5656 (Sep 11, 2021)

*One last visit to Disney World.   Good flight, best hotel on site.  *


----------



## Jackie23 (Sep 11, 2021)

New furniture and appliances.....maybe throw in some jewelry.


----------



## Buckeye (Sep 11, 2021)

Hookers and blow?


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Sep 11, 2021)

I go to the nearest handyman and have him do everything the hubby says doesn't need to be done.


----------



## Kaila (Sep 11, 2021)

@Ruth n Jersey 
Would your hubby recognize the place as home, afterwards?


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Sep 11, 2021)

@Kaila I doubt he would care as long as it wasn't his $10,000 and I didn't move his recliner.


----------



## Jules (Sep 11, 2021)

terry123 said:


> I would buy it up in Mastercard and Visa gift cards so I could use it later on as I wished.


Very wise.

Don’t think I could do it and be happy.  I have to ponder spending decisions. Didn’t say I wouldn’t do it, it just would stress me.  

Fun question, Pam.


----------



## timoc (Sep 11, 2021)

How would you spend $10,000 in 30 minutes?​
I would pretend to.................

I'd walk into a car showroom and ask the boss, "How would you like to make $100 cash in your hand right now?"
Car salesmen, with cash waved in their faces would surely agree to give me a phony receipt for a $10,000 car. 
$9,900 I reckon would be a good result.


----------



## AnnieA (Sep 11, 2021)

Lowe's


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Sep 11, 2021)

A home remodeling store, someplace I could get my new floors, cabinets and countertops. I'd likely have to add to that 10K though.


----------



## Lethe200 (Sep 12, 2021)

I wouldn't need more than 3 minutes, actually.

Arts Culinaire to purchase a Rully model of the Lacanche range: Classique burners, in that luscious Marron Glace color with stainless hardware. It's a custom-made French high-powered gas range with electric convection oven/broiler. $10K should cover 90-95% of the cost. Currently takes one full year to delivery, sigh.

Or, I could run over to The Ford Store and put a downpayment on the gorgeous new Mustang Mach-E all-electric SUV that comes out in 2022. 

LOL! What fun!


----------



## CAKCy (Sep 12, 2021)

A UNICEF store. Not buying anything...


----------



## Shero (Sep 12, 2021)

No problem at all, some new furniture for the boat. I have it chosen, now I need the money


----------



## oldpop (Sep 12, 2021)

Enthusiastically.


----------



## win231 (Sep 13, 2021)

Lethe200 said:


> I wouldn't need more than 3 minutes, actually.
> 
> Arts Culinaire to purchase a Rully model of the Lacanche range: Classique burners, in that luscious Marron Glace color with stainless hardware. It's a custom-made French high-powered gas range with electric convection oven/broiler. $10K should cover 90-95% of the cost. Currently takes one full year to delivery, sigh.
> 
> ...


I've already seen several of those electric Mustangs.


----------

